# train travel question



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it true that children under 15 who travel with an adult go for free in Germany:fingerscrossed:?
If so, does that count with overnight, sleeper cabins as well?
Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you are talking about Deutsche Bahn or the German raill network then yes kids up to 6 are free and kids under 15 go free if travelling with a family member. The child can share your sleeper cabin bed but if you want another you have to pay for the child.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Pecosa said:


> Is it true that children under 15 who travel with an adult go for free in Germany:fingerscrossed:?
> If so, does that count with overnight, sleeper cabins as well?
> Thanks!


Children under 15 travel free if accompanied by a parent or grandparent.

As for sleeper trains, children under 6 years travel free if they don't need their own bed. Children over six and under 15 need to book a bed/sleeper seat but as far as I understand they will not be charged for the basic ticket (of a train journey on this route without sleeper facilities) but only for the difference (adult sleeper ticket - basic ticket price= child sleeper ticket.)


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

